# tajima software



## cellularis (Sep 24, 2009)

hello all, im new to this forum we're buying a tajima neo to start our small business. i just want to ask whats the best software to use? maestro, artist plus, illustrator or creator? And do we need to buy the VBE (vectorizer)?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buy as much software as you can afford. You can always upgrade if you start at a lower level.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you think you will digitize and you can afford it I would choose Illustrator level but I wouldn't start with upper level digitizing capability just to figure out whether you want to digitize. Once you know you want to stay in the business, digitize, know Illustrator's limitations and realize how having more advanced software could improve your digitizing (help your business) then spend the extra money. Software is not inexpensive. Many people getting into the business think they want to digitize but later decide against it while others change software brands. You may find that you'd rather spend your money on paying for the next software version or another machine. I would spend some time getting familiar with the basics of the business and give yourself time to figure out what direction you will take. 

BTW when I started seven years ago I thought I wanted to digitize. It seemed like a natural step for me because I came from another design field and I had a background in Autocad. A year later I realized it wasn't cost effect for me especially when I had found a great digitizer. I did purchase the Illustrator level of Pulse and that has been fine for my needs although Creator would probably be just as good.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know where you are located, but if you can, go to an ISS show and see all the softwares running first hand. Competition makes for great pricing.


----------



## sno-man1 (Oct 15, 2009)

i currently run maestro and have ran every level and have every add on... if your not really good with vector based art then dont even try. just get some software for doing text and what not, if your good and you have big bank get the best you can get... not sure if you have priced maestro yet but it will cost more then your neo


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Since you are new to the business I would not buy a high end version of digitizing software. You want to be able to do your own lettering and edits. Pulse is a very good software. I've been using it for years.


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok I know that this is an old thread ( I mean old ) .My wife likes her Tajima software anyway. We were talking about upgrading to windows 10 from xp. Does anyone know if windows 10 will let her xp Tajima software work or do I need to keep xp running? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance Mike


----------

